# just got some 22's



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

Asanti AF128 22x11 295/25 and 22x9.5 265/35 going on my E65 745i


----------



## Nickmitbm (Apr 10, 2006)

why on earth would you do sth like that????The 7er's stock rims are so beautiful.


----------



## andyandy (Mar 15, 2006)

do you have pictures of the car in those wheels?

Hope they look fine:thumbup:


----------



## koogie21 (Apr 8, 2006)

eeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkk!!!!


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

dem dar some bigg A$$$$ rims!

post pics on the car!


----------



## racer1 (Mar 26, 2006)

andyandy said:


> do you have pictures of the car in those wheels?
> 
> Hope they look fine:thumbup:


Those rims are to big for his camera lens.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

dude WTF?!? look at the original post date. I posted that **** back in january, and there was like 2 pages of replies and discussion. Now it suddenly shows up at the top of the forum like I just posted it today? and all the replies that were in the original thread have dissapeared? wtf


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

in anycase, looks like this


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

big car, big rims...do it big.lol


----------



## racer1 (Mar 26, 2006)

jacksprat said:


> in anycase, looks like this


Unpimp that thing.........:thumbdwn:


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

i **** money. I buy what I want. Its my money to spend. Ill buy your mother too if I please. It's not my fault that you are old, live in hell, and drive a BMW model that you are ashamed to name. Or maybe you just troll around the forum and you dont even have a BMW?


----------



## koogie21 (Apr 8, 2006)

*Ouch.....*

Man that is harsh...

Keep "pimping" your beast out.....I like keeping my beast looking as orginal as possible. 

All love in here though so get on the peace train.

Koogster


----------



## racer1 (Mar 26, 2006)

jacksprat said:


> i **** money. I buy what I want. Its my money to spend. Ill buy your mother too if I please. It's not my fault that you are old, live in hell, and drive a BMW model that you are ashamed to name. Or maybe you just troll around the forum and you dont even have a BMW?


Hey Jackbrat, Enjoy your pimped out wheels:thumbdwn: , I'm sure all your friends in da hood love em. When you get done payin' for your new ride, try moving out of your parents house and live a bit. You prove money can't buy class:asshole:


----------



## joe joe (Apr 6, 2006)

why so many haters?......anyways, sweet ride dude!


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

get done payin for my new ride? LOL surely you jest. I paid cash for this vehicle last august. $45k after taxes. So what kind of BMW do you have anyways Racer1? and Does my house look like its in the hood? Try waterfront property biatch. Ill post a pic of the view from the 3rd story of my house so you can continue hating on me if you want. Ill even write your name on a piece of paper and put it in the pic. How's this: "RACER1 IS MY BITCH" hahahaha

There will always be haters Joe Joe. Dont you know they sell HATERADE by the gallon now at supermarkets? Racer1 obviously drinks a few gallons a day.


----------



## joe joe (Apr 6, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.......:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Adonis (Feb 28, 2006)

*Oooooooh!*

Big Body Beemer, with big shoes! I like!:thumbup:


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

It is sick to see so many losers that hate on other members rides. Hey jacksprat I think your ride is mighty fine:thumbup: . 

As for the haters you all are just some jealous little punks specialy racer1.:slap:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

This thread was funny thanks for the laugh.:rofl:


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

Artslinger said:


> This thread was funny thanks for the laugh.:rofl:


+1.....: popcorn:


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

AHHHHH!!! WAY too big 


:supdude: 

Anyways, looks ok.....I just wouldn't want them that big.


----------



## racer1 (Mar 26, 2006)

jacksprat said:


> get done payin for my new ride? LOL surely you jest. I paid cash for this vehicle last august. $45k after taxes. So what kind of BMW do you have anyways Racer1? and Does my house look like its in the hood? Try waterfront property biatch. Ill post a pic of the view from the 3rd story of my house so you can continue hating on me if you want. Ill even write your name on a piece of paper and put it in the pic. How's this: "RACER1 IS MY BITCH" hahahaha
> 
> There will always be haters Joe Joe. Dont you know they sell HATERADE by the gallon now at supermarkets? Racer1 obviously drinks a few gallons a day.


Did ya add the hydrolics yet? I wanna see that thing jumpin' yo. How about those pics of yer mothers house? Ya know with the puddle in front.:dunno: Still waiting.....................


----------



## whiskey.org (Sep 9, 2005)

that's classy

like when I wear mariachi pant to the mexican restaurant

or when I fart in church

it's that classy!


----------



## DallasBimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

I think it looks good. For those who didn't like the wheels, a better way to express one's opinion would have been to say for example: "Too big for my taste, but enjoy your ride."


----------



## X3 of Miami (Oct 2, 2005)

i like em, my neighborsgot em on his bentley gt... they looks intensee


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

jacksprat said:


> Asanti AF128 22x11 295/25 and 22x9.5 265/35 going on my E65 745i


Horrah.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

jacksprat said:


> Asanti AF128 22x11 295/25 and 22x9.5 265/35 going on my E65 745i


A $20 bill? C'mon, at least use a benjamin when trying to show off


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

honestly

It looks horrible but its not my ride so what hell does my voice mean anyways


----------



## tjh530i (Mar 16, 2006)

I've got all y'all beat...... check out the new wheels!!! 40" strong, baby!  

Lookin' for a phat spinner kit next!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BRUT KRAFT (May 5, 2006)

Holy Crap! That's some freakin' Bling! Can you say MTV Cribs? Yup, Yup!!


----------

